# طريقة الكتابة بدون كيبورد



## hany6763 (9 يناير 2009)

إذا صادفتك مشكلة في الويندوز

و اصبح الكيبورد لا يكتب بشكل صحيح

او لا يستجيب مع الويندوز



يمكنك استخدام طريقه مؤقته في الكتابة

بدون كيبورد


الطريقة : 

أضغط start
أضغط run
أكتب ألأمر osk ثم أضغط ok
تظهر فورا كيبورد الويندوز
استخدم الماوس لاختيار الحروف والأرقام واكتب تماما كالكيبورد الخارجى

+hany+


----------



## pop201 (9 يناير 2009)

شكرآ يا hany6763 والصورة دية بتوضح كلامك بس من غير ما نكتب حتي osk  ندخل بالموس علطول شكرآ للافادة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2009)

*مرسي علي المعلومة المفيدة 
يا هاني ويا بوب*


----------



## fady22 (9 يناير 2009)

معلومة حلوة شكرا عليها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يناير 2009)

*شكرا هاني علي المعلومه الجديده


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## داريااه (14 يناير 2009)

ميررررررررررررسي يا بشوااااااات وربنا يبارككم جميعا داريااه


----------



## MenaNarmar (14 يناير 2009)

هههههه انا بشبة على الصورة دي يا بوبو 
تشكر يا جميل


----------



## maikel fady (19 يناير 2009)

المعلومة جديدة شكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## amjad-ri (21 يناير 2009)

*شئ رهيب

وانا اتعلمتو

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## فلة ميخائيل رزق (22 يناير 2009)

بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااا انا كنت محتاجة قو ي الموضوع ده


----------



## مسيحي حلو ويتحب (23 يناير 2009)

المسيح يعوضكم


----------



## صوت الرب (23 يناير 2009)

واااااااااااااو
طريقة روووووووعة و جديدة 
شكرا كثير


----------

